# Change in Residency on the Test?



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Does anyone know how to change or add places were one could claim residency in? I heard you can change it online at the HRD website, but I've spent hours trying to find it and I don't know where it is! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Brian831 (Jul 5, 2002)

You can not change your residency preference after the exam. You can only add/delete the other 3 towns that you selected. Also, to the best of my knowledge this can only be done by getting the form directly from HRD in Boston or having them mail it to you.


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

Last time I had to do this HRD wanted a letter sent to them (HRD, 1 Ashburton Place, Boston, MA 0????). The letter had to list my name, address and SSN. I just listed my old town choices and my new ones. Residency pref choice could not be changed because that went by where you were living at the time of the test (and for the entire year prior to taking it).


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

[email protected] i used this link to change my current address. however, one cannot change residency prefrence.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

ok thanks; if this is the case I'd like to know how in the hell a friend of mine did it online. I knew of the Residency policy, i meant changing the other three to four towns that you could pick.


----------

